# Lightroom CC desktop: An error occurred when attempting to change modules



## MichaelMittau (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi there,
I#m running the latest version of Lightroom CC v3.2 (Feb 2020 Update).
Since I've made the update on launch LRCC very often the following message appears:

"An error occurred when attempting to change modules"

A restart of my iMac (OS 10.15.3) ist the only solution at the moment.
 Any Idea how to solve this?
--
Best regards
Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Michael. I'd try uninstalling and then reinstalling it. It sounds like the install was incomplete.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 5, 2020)

It's an educated guess based on experience. No, there's often not any installation error message, but if something out of the ordinary goes slightly wrong during subsequent running of the app, such as in this case, an uninstall/reinstall is a fairly quick way to see if that resolves the issue. It's not something that we recommend for all problems, of course, as often we can resolve those in different ways....but experience often tells us when we think it would be worth trying.


----------

